# how long to recover from laproscopy?



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi ladies... need some urgent advice as been offered a cancellation for laproscopy in December but it's for the 21st and I'm not sure that's going to give me long enough to be well/out of pain before Christmas. I'll have to go on several long (3 hour) car journeys to see family over Xmas so if I'm not likely to be recovered I'd prefer to wait until Jan/Feb as can't exactly postpone Christmas!!!

I had a laproscopy 6 years ago & although I know I took 2 weeks off work I cannot remember how bad pain was. Obviously it'll depend a bit on what is found at lap - I've chocolate cysts, 9 years of unexplained infertility plus strong family history of endo so quite possible I have endo too.
If anyone reading this could advise me as to how long they were "in pain" for before feeling up to socialising/travelling by car I'd be grateful - thanks x


----------



## k888tey (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi there

I have had 2 laps now, one in May where they just did a lap and dye.  I had the op on the Thursday and by the Saturday morning I felt absolutely fine. On the Sunday I went for coffee with a friend and carried 2 big shopping bags home.  I had the week off work but in all honesty I could have gone in!  

In September I had a tube removed after an ectopic on left and the recovery was a little longer, I had the op on the Wednesday and I didn't really want to do anything (I.e leave my bed) until the Monday.  

I would say it would depend what they did whilst they were in there!  If its just a look etc then I honestly would say its fine.

I do feel for you as I know what its like to want to have it done so much but don't want to spoil Christmas either!!!!!

x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I have had 6 laps now (yes 6!) each one was a different recovery period, sometimes after a couple of days you can feel OK, on the flip side I have had laps that have taken me weeks to feel recovered from. I think a lot depends on what they are doing once they get on there, chocolate cysts are an indication of endo I'm afraid so its likely they may do some laser treatment so you would need to prepare for around a weeks recovery. If you are taking time off for Xmas then it may work out OK as you are already resting more than you normally would. Only you can decide!

Lots of luck with it xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you Artypants & K888tey for your replies.
From your thoughts and my chaotic xmas I've decided that I'm better waiting until January (unless cancellation comes up with a week to recover rather than just 2 days). Frustrating as had hoped to get it out of way for fresh start in 2013 but since TX has taken over my life for so long now I don't want to miss out on family time that I have.
Best wishes x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Understandable, xmas comes but once a year so you should enjoy it! x


----------

